# well im starting a orc and goblins army.



## h0ntaru (Sep 28, 2008)

its my first ever O&G army and all i have at the moment is the army book and a really nice orc warboss on boar as a center piece and i am thinking of using black orcs as normal orcs and just converting some black orcs for my black orc but i dont know what to do for goblins i want my army to be fully converted and i want it all to look original to be honest im alittle stuck and confused.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

hmm customised night goblins... well there isnt really a unit in the game thats more goblin than erm... a goblin actually  my thought to you would be buy a skull pass box with a friend to get a nice starting size of goblins, try to pawn the dwarfs on him  when you have the goblins you can of course customise them yourself using green stuff or a certain paint job. at my local GW we have a guy that used the new wash to make all his goblins blue with white robes... you guessed it. a 200 goblin strong smurf army... the annoying this is he sings the song while marching.... gotta love it do


----------



## h0ntaru (Sep 28, 2008)

well the thing is im not doing the night goblins my friend is im soing normal goblins and im doing the orcs.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

in that case just get some goblins and a bucketload of green stuff. thats all the advise i can give you tbh.


----------



## h0ntaru (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks yhe i guess thats what im going to have to do lol.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Believe me, I'm all for converting and customizing. But keep in mind the size of a typical O&G army. You may have some serious work ahead of you. :grin:


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Having faced a mostly Goblin Orc & Gobbo army, stick to converting your CG or your heroes those gobbo units are just north of frickin' huge elvis!!!!


----------



## h0ntaru (Sep 28, 2008)

haha lol yhea i dont mind putting alot of time into an army because the time i spend converting are nothing compared to the time i spend painting.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like it could be a good looking army I would love to see some pics when you get going


----------



## h0ntaru (Sep 28, 2008)

there will be pics up as soon as i get some money.


----------

